# Considering a hitch on my Cruze Eco



## herchevycruze (Aug 7, 2011)

I am thinking about putting a hitch on my cruze eco for use of a bike rack. However, I'm a little concerned that having a hitch on it will take away from it's styling. I don't want to use a trunk mounted bike rack because I'm afraid it will scratch the paint. Does anyone happen to have any pictures of their cruze that they have added a hitch to? I would really like to see pictures before I take the leap on ordering it.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

DONT put a hitch lol please...


----------



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

usually you can just take off the ball and extension just leaving the reciever when not in use. Shouldn t be too noticably IMO.


----------



## jsscooby (May 11, 2011)

cerbomark said:


> usually you can just take off the ball and extension just leaving the reciever when not in use. Shouldn t be too noticably IMO.


This is probably a good idea. You will be able to see the receiver, but like this person said, it won't be nearly as noticeable as the ball and extension staying on.


----------



## swavo (Aug 2, 2011)

I looked into putting a hitch on my LS for the same reason you are - for carrying bikes. From what I read and could find, in order to install the hitch you would need to increase the size of the access holes (e.g. die grinding) in order to get the mounting bolts into the frame. I'm not too crazy about cutting the frame b/c of corrosion. I know you can spray rust preventor on it afterwards, but it's not the same as OEM. So I think I'll end up with the roof rack. Yakima has some new type of rack that is supposed to be more wind & noise resistant than their previous models.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Why not just buy one of those bike racks that require no hole drilling? It will really devalue your car putting a hitch.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I suggest a simple bike rack. Plus they don't look that bad at all


----------



## herchevycruze (Aug 7, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> I suggest a simple bike rack. Plus they don't look that bad at all


I would do the standard trunk mount but I think it will chafe the paint


----------



## bartonmd (Jun 30, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Why not just buy one of those bike racks that require no hole drilling? It will really devalue your car putting a hitch.


Really? You can't take it off to sell it?

IMO, doesn't detract from resale at all...

Mike


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

bartonmd said:


> Really? You can't take it off to sell it?
> 
> IMO, doesn't detract from resale at all...
> 
> Mike


I agree. It might actually make it more desirable, IMO.


----------



## Senistr (Jul 28, 2011)

I like the roof rack opinion more because it's more viable then the bike rack mount. You can get a very nice, elegant low rising case and use it for storage on road trips ^_^


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

A hitch plus a hitch mounted bike rack will cost a pretty penny. Hope you are carrying a Cervelo. I use a trunk mount rack and have carried my road and cyclo bikes on a 550 mile trip at 70 mph without a problem (or a scratch).


----------



## herchevycruze (Aug 7, 2011)

bartonmd said:


> Really? You can't take it off to sell it?
> 
> IMO, doesn't detract from resale at all...
> 
> Mike


I agree Mike. Hitches can be removed, we do it all the time at the dealer before they go out on the lot. I'm not to concerned about the hitch causing the car to lose value. I'm planning on keeping it for a long time. Just concerned about the actual look, and not causing damage to the car.


----------



## herchevycruze (Aug 7, 2011)

Vetterin said:


> A hitch plus a hitch mounted bike rack will cost a pretty penny. Hope you are carrying a Cervelo. I use a trunk mount rack and have carried my road and cyclo bikes on a 550 mile trip at 70 mph without a problem (or a scratch).


Yeah you are probably right. I'm not expecting it will be cheap. The hitch itself isn't bad but a lot of the bike racks are pretty pricey. What brand of trunk mount do you have?


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

herchevycruze said:


> Yeah you are probably right. I'm not expecting it will be cheap. The hitch itself isn't bad but a lot of the bike racks are pretty pricey. What brand of trunk mount do you have?


I'm actually using a Rhode Gear Super Shuttle 2 (I think Amazon still sells them) and as long as you clean off the trunk real good where the padding sits you should have no problems with scratching of the paint. If I get a chance this weekend I will mount it up and post a picture of it installed.


----------



## bvbull200 (Jul 18, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> DONT put a hitch lol please...


What is wrong with having a small round piece of metal sticking out from your bumper? It could be fairly discreet and would at least be functional.

OP, I'm curious to see how you go about this. My brother in law uses a trunk rack on his Sentra, but he doesn't give a crap about the look of his car, so I couldn't help you with the scratches.

I like the hitch or roof rack ideas, personally.


----------



## B-Rad (Apr 24, 2011)

I just added the Curt Hitch to my Cruze in order to use a Hitch Mount bike rack (didn't want to buy another Rack since I have one to use on my Duramax and the wifes Suburban). The Receiver tube is barely noticable, and install was amazingly simple. I haven't been on the Forum in a while and just saw this, but if anyone's interested I can post some pics this weekend. Also, was way happy with the quality of the hitch and hardware, and found it on Amazon for only $121 ... worth not having a rack resting on the trunk, but that's only my personal take. A lot of people have had good luck with other style racks.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...from page 9-49 of the 2011 Cruze Owners Manual:

*Trailer Towing (Fuel*
*Economy Model)*
The vehicle is neither designed
nor intended to tow a trailer.​


----------



## B-Rad (Apr 24, 2011)

B-Rad said:


> I just added the Curt Hitch to my Cruze in order to use a Hitch Mount bike rack (didn't want to buy another Rack since I have one to use on my Duramax and the wifes Suburban). The Receiver tube is barely noticable, and install was amazingly simple. I haven't been on the Forum in a while and just saw this, but if anyone's interested I can post some pics this weekend. Also, was way happy with the quality of the hitch and hardware, and found it on Amazon for only $121 ... worth not having a rack resting on the trunk, but that's only my personal take. A lot of people have had good luck with other style racks.


 
Pics for those of you interested that messaged me... I'm very happy with it!


----------



## ZZR12 (Oct 5, 2011)

B-Rad, does that hitch rub your rear bumper cover?


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Buy a bike rack that straps to the trunk don't put a hitch on it. You will be inclined to tow your neighbor's boat and kill the tranmission. LOL I have a bike rack that has straps that go under the bumper and on the front of the trunk and padding to sit on the trunk. No tools required!


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm thinking a light-duty hitch and some airbags might go on in the next year. Maximum weight hauled would be 1000 lbs, or a good-size load of gravel. That would be safe with the car's stock brakes, and not put too much strain onto the transmission.


----------



## frasheman (Sep 17, 2013)

I have not put a bike rack on my Cruze yet, but from working in the cycling industry for a decade here's what I have to say about the options:



trunk racks are worthless. period. They are a good for getting a bike from the bike shop home if it won't fit in the car. Many people will tell you they have good experience with these, but they are limited in security and protection. If the rack its self doesn't scratch your car the bicycles will. It is only a matter of time until you are careless and a pedal takes a big chunk of paint out of the back of the car. I have seen too many "nice" trunk racks come loose and dump the bikes from user error or design flaws to ever purchase one. I would only get one of these if you plan very occasional trips around town, and even still use caution when cornering...
Hitch Racks. These are definitely the most secure option if you are just carrying bikes. My favorite is the Thule T2, very secure, attaches from the tires and is very versatile. huge plus is the have less of an effect on fuel mileage and highway noise then the roof racks.
Roof racks are the most versatile option, but come with some cons. the plus is you can get a rack for just about anything(skis, kayaks, luggage). they are extremely secure and assuming you don't forget you have bikes on the roof and drive into a garage, are a good option. Bear in mind with these wind noise is... substantial, and your fuel economy will be hurt a good amount. I saw a mpg drop in an older sedan I had.

Hope this helps...


----------

